# Water pan or no water Pan



## JasonWW (Sep 11, 2020)

I am getting ready to smoke summer sausage. The logs are wrapped in pink butcher paper. I will smoke them in a gas upright smoker to 150 degrees.  my question is should I use the water pan for this smoke?


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes... the water pan is going to keep the temps down. The smoker will run way hotter without it in there.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 11, 2020)

I would not use a water pan.  I like the summer sausage to dry out a bit on the outside.

Why the butcher paper?  You can either hang the sausages on the smoker or just place them on the racks.

I have made summer sausage a few times and have never needed a water pan.

I start out my smoker at 150 F and ramp up 10 degrees per hour to 180 F then continue at 180 until IT is 150 F

JC


----------



## zwiller (Sep 11, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> I would not use a water pan.  I like the summer sausage to dry out a bit on the outside.
> 
> Why the butcher paper?  You can either hang the sausages on the smoker or just place them on the racks.
> 
> ...


Agree, the above is pretty much the standard run for SS.  Also, ice bath afterwards until room temp-ish.


----------



## JasonWW (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm using this recipe for quickie SS ( https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2019/07/summer-sausage-winter-isnt-coming.html ). I probably should have picked a recipe that was made for the smoker. but, live and learn. My thought was to make this and put it in the smoker instead of the oven. So, I omitted the foil and went with the butcher paper for better smoke permeation. After firing up my smoker (a gas Smoke Hollow cabinet), It seems that my question was a moot point. On its lowest setting, the box was at 200. Wound up using the pan with ice water to lower it to 150.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 11, 2020)

JasonWW said:


> I'm using this recipe for quickie SS ( https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2019/07/summer-sausage-winter-isnt-coming.html ). I probably should have picked a recipe that was made for the smoker. but, live and learn. My thought was to make this and put it in the smoker instead of the oven. So, I omitted the foil and went with the butcher paper for better smoke permeation. After firing up my smoker (a gas Smoke Hollow cabinet), It seems that my question was a moot point. On its lowest setting, the box was at 200. Wound up using the pan with ice water to lower it to 150.



I tried to tell you... People don't understand that vertical smokers need that water pan in place. if you don't like cleaning it.. wrap it in tinfoil.


----------



## JasonWW (Sep 11, 2020)

I hear ya. This is the first time I've ever needed to cool the box down. Always had the mindset that the pan was just for moisture. Now I know better.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 11, 2020)

JasonWW said:


> I'm using this recipe for quickie SS ( https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2019/07/summer-sausage-winter-isnt-coming.html ). I probably should have picked a recipe that was made for the smoker. but, live and learn. My thought was to make this and put it in the smoker instead of the oven. So, I omitted the foil and went with the butcher paper for better smoke permeation. After firing up my smoker (a gas Smoke Hollow cabinet), It seems that my question was a moot point. On its lowest setting, the box was at 200. Wound up using the pan with ice water to lower it to 150.



Next time around, check out 

 disco
 OFG summer sausage recipe.  It is fantastic!!!!

Also, if you can't keep your pit under 150 F then I guess a water pan may be necessary.

I don't like extra moisture in my pit when I am smoking sausages that is why I don't use a water pan.


JC


----------



## disco (Sep 12, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Next time around, check out
> 
> disco
> OFG summer sausage recipe.  It is fantastic!!!!
> ...


Blushing here!


----------

